# Value of a 66' Pontiac Ventura?



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

how often do you see one of these? has 389 auto ps pb air very little rust black interior bucket seats tilt have all parts includeing bumper runs and drives. not selling, just trying to figure how much it's worth. im 95% sure it's the original motor, trans, and rear, thanks all

-JB


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

JB, I have no idea.......I would ask around on the Performance Years forum. There are a lot of knowledgeable guys on there who are into "Big Cars". Also the Pontiac Oakland club. Nice car...I had a 65 Catalina in 1977.:cheers Eric


----------



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

full size pontiac power arty: haha, was hoping someone with a 66' might have an idea. I figured it's worth at least 3k the way it sits now, but I've been wrong before thanks man


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I occasionally search for b-bodies on Craiglist and 3K is in line with what I have seen for the big cars needing a restoration.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't seen many actually sell for that price in that condition. I think that's a bit optimistic in this economy. Also, unless equipped with performance goodies, the Ventura was the base car in the big -car line-up. Catalinas, Bonnevilles, 2+2's and Gp's will all bring much more money, and the cost to restore is equivalent. The options it does have add to the value, and it is a rare car these days. These are high quality, nice riding cars.


----------



## Lyden07 (Jan 9, 2010)

Be nice if it had a 421 and what have you. I bet I could pull 3 out of it to the right buyer. We'll see when it comes time, put the word optimistic in your alphabet soup and make you eat it! haha


----------

